# Who else wants to get land?



## ~J. Lawrence~ (Apr 16, 2010)

I know this is a dream shared by many of us on here. I am open to discussions with folks who are serious about this.


----------



## Pheonix (Apr 18, 2010)

I hope your not thinking about a bunch of people going in on some land. that would be a bad idea even if the intentions are good you will all be partial owners and all will be on the dead. if you and one of your partners has a falling out later on down the road what kind of problems do you think that will cause? how will you split the land? and if you can't agree on how to split the land then you both need to get a lawyer and a long drawn out court battle begins. being a land owner is a great dream to strive for, but I'm afraid you might be going about it the wrong way.


----------



## ~J. Lawrence~ (Apr 18, 2010)

i'd deal with it if and when a falling out happened in the most sensible way possible, without going to court. Unfortunately Im not lucky enough to come across a large amount of money and obtaining land with a group may be the only way possible. Also with a group projects could be accomplished much more efficiently. 
P.S. Im not trying to be rude but why in the world did you decide to buy land in Oklahoma?


----------



## DCLXVI (Apr 18, 2010)

There's nothing on the planet I'd rather own than a sizeable plot of land. I wouldn't bother with a group purchase though.


----------



## Pheonix (Apr 18, 2010)

~J. Lawrence~ said:


> i'd deal with it if and when a falling out happened in the most sensible way possible, without going to court. Unfortunately Im not lucky enough to come across a large amount of money and obtaining land with a group may be the only way possible. Also with a group projects could be accomplished much more efficiently.
> P.S. Im not trying to be rude but why in the world did you decide to buy land in Oklahoma?


 
I was hoping for northern cali or southern oregon but all sizable plots I could find around there were just land or too expensive but here was a trailer, barn, house, and large 1 room shack on about 9 acres with a spring feed pond on the property line and all utilities already installed. the fact that this small town has no police dept. and no building codes was also a big plus. buying straight from the owner was nice too cause I avoided all the fees that the real estate community tries to hit you with. I needed to get a place fast before I ran out of money and drama with my roommates back in Ohio prevented me from making it all the way to cali to look at land.


----------



## Hollywood (Apr 20, 2010)

i also want land, i am aimed for tennessee. as much as i'd like it to be a commune type thing i know that could probably never work out the way i envision because people are people. i am also not the easiest person to live with and i need solitude and couldn't deal with people being around all the time.


----------



## coldsteelrail (Apr 22, 2010)

everytime i scroll down the forum page, i read this thread as: who else wants to get laid?
I guess that's just perspective though...ummm, yeah...aiming for a peice of that land, maybe it won't mean anything if there's ever a state of emergency or the gov't wants to mine the fuck out of it, but it's a long term goal anyway, and i'm chipping away at it. Farm in the summer, travel/study in the winter. Wwoofers, wells, 'self sustained', and organic. MMm mmm good.


----------



## Gudj (Apr 22, 2010)

Hollywood said:


> i also want land, i am aimed for tennessee. as much as i'd like it to be a commune type thing i know that could probably never work out the way i envision because people are people. i am also not the easiest person to live with and i need solitude and couldn't deal with people being around all the time.



Check out Ida and Short Mountain. They are both doing just fine, even with people being people.


----------



## CanoeTramp (Apr 23, 2010)

I've been internet shopping for cheap land for years, Just always curious what's out there at bargain basement prices, And I'm convinced that the cheapest best land is in Michigans Upper Peninsula. After that I'd say parts of norther Wisconsin, parts of northern Minnesota, and also northern Maine . I've found nothing of value in the south , west, or south west. I'm seriously interested in other peoples opinion on this subject, and I'm open to criticism. Curious to what I might have over looked, or just don't know about.


----------



## Hollywood (Apr 27, 2010)

Gudj said:


> Check out Ida and Short Mountain. They are both doing just fine, even with people being people.


 
i heard of short mountain (wild fermentation nerd here) i don't doubt others can do it but i don't know if I can


----------



## Hollywood (Apr 27, 2010)

CanoeTramp said:


> I've been internet shopping for cheap land for years, Just always curious what's out there at bargain basement prices, And I'm convinced that the cheapest best land is in Michigans Upper Peninsula. After that I'd say parts of norther Wisconsin, parts of northern Minnesota, and also northern Maine . I've found nothing of value in the south , west, or south west. I'm seriously interested in other peoples opinion on this subject, and I'm open to criticism. Curious to what I might have over looked, or just don't know about.


 
those places are probably cheaper because its cold as fuck/short growing season. just a thought.


----------



## graven (May 15, 2010)

I too, want my own plot of land. there are plenty of books on urban homesteading - we don't need that much land nowadays to be able to homestead. the problem i see is the property taxes. thats really about it. property taxes. how will we come up with cash to pay off the government so we can keep our land? i have some vague ideas, but how would that really work?


----------



## Cade (May 16, 2010)

I saw a piece of land for sale in northern Utah for about $3,000. 10 acres. I think the property tax for the area was about $125 a year. That is dirt cheap compared to everywhere.


----------



## mandapocalypse (May 17, 2010)

My sleep deprived eyes read the title of this thread to say "Who else wants to get laid?"


Hahaa.... oops.


----------



## CanoeTramp (May 17, 2010)

mandapocalypse said:


> My sleep deprived eyes read the title of this thread to say "Who else wants to get laid?"
> 
> 
> Hahaa.... oops.



Maybe you could start that thread. I't would be more interesting than this one.


----------



## shapes (Jul 1, 2010)

i found a cracking bit of land online it was just a dream... it was 140 acrs with 30 cows for a dairy farm that had a milking shed and a little shack... and it was only (Â£40,00)0 $60,000 ohh and it was in fiji!!! with fruit plants on the propperty and a stream for fish and a waterfall for chilling it is perfect if anyone has that kind of money (and would like to invite me along) i have the link for you rite here 140 Acre Dairy Farm For Sale in Waidalice, Viti Levu, Korovou Fiji - 140 Acre Dairy Farm Including 30 Cows And Farm House - Viviun the Leader in International Property Listings take alook and buy and invite me along please!!!


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Jul 24, 2010)

shapes said:


> i found a cracking bit of land online it was just a dream... it was 140 acrs with 30 cows for a dairy farm that had a milking shed and a little shack... and it was only (Â£40,00)0 $60,000 ohh and it was in fiji!!! with fruit plants on the propperty and a stream for fish and a waterfall for chilling it is perfect if anyone has that kind of money (and would like to invite me along) i have the link for you rite here 140 Acre Dairy Farm For Sale in Waidalice, Viti Levu, Korovou Fiji - 140 Acre Dairy Farm Including 30 Cows And Farm House - Viviun the Leader in International Property Listings take alook and buy and invite me along please!!!


 
this sounds like a dream come true... starting a commune in this would make me actually content with myself and my situation...


----------



## mksnowboarder (Jul 25, 2010)

I've always kinda wanted to own a small home, stocked with a few basic supplies. Not to live there, I can't stand living somewhere for more than a year or two, but to keep as my last option if I ever really needed it.

Edit:


mandapocalypse said:


> My sleep deprived eyes read the title of this thread to say "Who else wants to get laid?"
> 
> 
> Hahaa.... oops.



That's how I read it. I then spent several minutes wondering if it was a typo, before I put it in the context of the forum. Insomnia > the mind.

mike


----------



## Detrivore (Jul 27, 2010)

this to me is the only reason to participate in working steady. (not that i believe land can be owned anyway, but currently it is occupied by land lords) My friend bought a house for $4000 in the country in michigan off ebay. I don't think he'd been there before either but it turned out ok. Detroit and Minneapolis have tons of reasonable deals but i am more interested in buying at least a few acres. Another friend of mine bought into a EcoVillage type thing for $3000 but I am not sure what that entails as ownership. 

Loans are easier to get if you have a collective group and easier to pay, but i am pretty ignorant about all this right now. Okanogan County,Wa The central part has 40 acres for $20 grand. I am pretty sure it all is irrigated land though, not sure about that. Anyone else here that wants to start and occult commune? I am down. Keep posting cheap places.


----------



## JoshyWashy (Jul 27, 2010)

if anyone buys the land, i'll come help you build, plant, work, whatever if i can stay there for a little while.


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist (Aug 1, 2010)

haha i read this thread and thought it said who else wants to get laid! lol... woooppps. mind is to quick to go to the gutter! lol. and hey same here ill come down and help out with stuff as well.


----------

